# questions about my columbian b&w



## Crocididdle (Jul 27, 2013)

What do I feed him? He seems to be a yearling about 13" long and EXTREMELY TAME. I do not know what to feed him though and how much. Any ANSWERS would help. Please no redirections to different threads. Thanks!


----------



## KritterKeeper (Jul 27, 2013)

Ok honestly u should have done research and known what you were going to feed him before u got him. There are multiple lists on this site and there's no reason we should have to relist everything just because u don't feel like doing alittle looking around..


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 29, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

There are a lot of confusing food lists for Colombians. I offer them the same food as I do for my bigger tegus. Mine eat rodents, fish, ground meats supplemented well with calcium and not fed too often, eggs in moderation, and all sorts of fruit. At the yearling stage I let mine eat until they are full and feed daily. When they reach adult size, I back off and feed every other day or so. I adjust if they seem to gain or lose weight. I've noticed a lot of people posting that vets told them their Colombians were getting obese. So I do try to keep mine lean.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jul 31, 2013)

What is considered obese for a Colombian? Kodo weighs between 3 and 4 pounds and there is space between feedings.


----------



## mike97 (Aug 11, 2013)

13" long? a yearling? very small for its age. should be way past 2ft by now. is he 'tame' or lethargic?


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 12, 2013)

It's not weight, it is overall appearance indicating bod fat.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 12, 2013)

13" for a yearling isn't anything to worry about, per se. Different tegus grow at different rates.


----------

